# Surrogate



## kerri0402 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello, 

Has anyone ever used an ICD9 for a surrogate carrier? I can find pregnancy assisted by reproductive technology, but nothing specific for surrogate. 

Thanks in advance,
Kerri


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with V23.85 (Pregnancy resulting from assisted reproductive technology).
Also depending on how it was done I would also use V26.1 ( Artificial insemination).
And for the CPT codes I would use depending on how it was done, 59874( Embryo transfer, intrauterine) or 58976 ( Gamete, zygote, or embryo intrafallopian transfer, any method).

Hope this helps.


----------

